# Can rams handle 7.4 ph?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Can it thrive and breed in a ph of 7.4?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

JESTERX626 said:


> Can it thrive and breed in a ph of 7.4?


Yes, I've bred mine in a pH of 7.4; pH isn't as important to them as GH and KH. Most fish can adapt to a wide array of pH values as pH fluctuates greatly in nature as well.


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

Also it depends on where the rams are from. I bought a bunch from a breeder, and they have done very well in ph as high as 7.8, with a kh of 6 or so. But the rams from Asia are very sensitive, they don't do so well overall.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

1. What types of rams are out there? Pix?

2. Where can I get some from a good breeder?

3. Since they're cichlids, what are the chances of them uprooting my plants?

4. How many rams can I have in a 29g? Can diff species of them be mixed?

5. How do I sex them?


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I have long-fin rams in gold and blue. They are much more agressive then I thought they'd be. It is a risk to have more then one male in a tank. They do get along just fine with tank mates, just not other rams. Mine love plants, and don't uproot them at all. In fact this morning I came out and saw one of my rams sleeping in a little cave under a bunch of plants--he's so cute.

There are bolivian rams and then the various morphs of blue rams (which includes gold rams). The Bolivians are more hearty, but less colorful. A lot of blues come from asia, which means they are less hearty. I got mine from a local fish acution.

Blue rams are easier to sex then bolivians. Generally females get a pink tummy, and have a shorter bottom fin. Males tend to have more blue on them, and have longer bottom fins.

Here is a male ram:









Here is a female gold ram: 









I'll see if I have more pictures I can post or take of my rams.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

There is a good breeder here in Phoenix, George Garcia.
Typically you get them very young, unsexed.
You should get at least 6 that way you will get some sex variation.
You can expect to pay around $6 per fish from him plus actual shipping charges.
If this interests, PM me and I can get you in contact with him.
He also sells off of Aquabid and e-bay under DiscusGeorge
I have many of his fish, no problems other then usual pecking order with several males, just don't have more males then females.
they will pair up and breed, but In my experience, I can't get them to hatch in the hard water. I am getting ready to put a pair into softer water to try to get some fry.
These guys are my favorite fish, very fun to watch, they get brave and will come up to your hands for food.
No problems with plants
Keep in mind, you need water above 80 degrees, of they will just dye off one by one.
frequent water changes are a must as well.
Hope this helps


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I've had excellent luck with purchasing Rams off of Aquabid, from a couple of different breeders. When I've purchased them from LFS, they never lasted longer than a couple of weeks for me, they're just too sensitive. If you can find a breeder that has tank raised Rams, jump on it, they're usually very healthy.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Use Google or whatever search engine you like and enter Microgeophagus ramirezi. There are many articles and pictures on the web to help answer your questions. Rams are not a beginners fish and unless you are willing to invest some time reading up on them I would not recommend buying any. AllAboutFish has some really nice ones that just came in so if you are headed there this weekend you can see what healthy specimens look like.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a friend pick me up 3 beautiful tank-bred blue rams from the Greater Chicago Area Cichlid Convention this weekend. Local cichlid societies are a great place to find quality fish for a good price. Mine were five dollars each. 

Does anyone have reccommendations on what to feed these fish? Mine are not taking flake food and I am a little worried.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am pretty much a beginer (advanced beginner) and have chosen Rams as my main species. I have done extensive reading, and have a local breeder who has helped me out, but the main things you need to do to be succesful with Rams is A) Frequent water changes, even when your paramaters are good, you still need to do at least 1 water change of 30% or greater every week, two to three would be better, I do 2. B) higher water temp. I keep my tanks around 82 to 83 degrees, this limits my plant choices, but these fish are much like Discus, only they can tolerate a little cooler temps then discus. At first they will survive cooler temps, 78 - 79 for a few weeks, and you will think they are doing fine, but they will then begin to slowly die off.
If you have cooler water plants, don't buy rams, If you have a planted discus tank, get some rams, they should do fine together providing there is enough room.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe I've seen George Garcia at some of the Cichlid conventions and I've heard good things about him.

Kelley, you could try some frozen foods for them or a different variety of things to see what they will start accepting.

Your advice is very good goalcreas.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea i'll be at Allaboutfish, I'll go check em out there.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Do rams eat shrimp? Because I recently acquired 4 amano shrimp.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I would suspect that given the chance if the Ram were big enough and the shrimp were small enough, that they would eat them, however I have seen many photos of Takashi Amano tanks with rams in them. I would suspect that he would also house the Amano shrimp in the same tank, but could not be certain.

Thanks JanS

I might add that I got 2 pair of rams of aquabid from TARMACK about 8 weeks ago, He is another source that I would highly recommend, Very nice fish, they are doing great, almost ready to breed.

Kelly, I feed only frozen, but I mix it up, Mosquito Larva red (blood worms) and white, Brine and mysis shrimp and some prepared mixed like SF Bay cichlid delight, community tank and emerald entree are the staples with every feeding being different then the last, 2 times a day.
Of course there are many other regimens that would work, this is just my variety, I am sure you will find one if you keep trying.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have George Garcia's e-mail for anybody looking for German Blue Rams or Discus

[email protected]

You can tell him Toby sent you, might get a deal, might not, worth a try.


----------



## dennisfermin (Dec 7, 2006)

Love the rams and Apistos and yes I also agree with all the info above. My ph is around 7.4 but the hardness is moderate. They've bred many times. A bit off the topic but does anyone know anyone who breeds Apistos in the Atlanta, Georgia area?
Dennis


----------

